# Late Pcola Lady Angler / MS Viking (long)



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I have not posted as much this summer as I normally do but given the recent topics regarding the white marlin bite going off at the nipple I thought I would post a report from two weeks ago. 

We fished the Pensacola Lady Angler event with my wife and two daughters, my sister, niece, nephew, nephew’s girlfriend, my daughter’s boyfriend and the ever fearless Barret. We had a total of 10 people on board for the weekend. Believe it or not we were all comfortable and did not feel crowded as the weather was perfect.

As always the Pensacola Big Game Club did an excellent job of hosting the event. I really enjoy their events as there is always great camaraderie and good people. If you have not fished one of there events you owe it to yourself to give it a shot.

Fishing Report
Leading up to the weekend I had been hearing of huge releases of white marlin at the nipple. I had a few friends (Skin Deep in particular) that was generous with their information from a few days before in which they went something like 8 for 15!

We started Saturday morning near the nipple pulling a Squidnation dredge off each corner with squid chains trailing the dredges. We pulled 4 circle hooked ballyhoo, two on flat lines right behind the squid chains and two on the riggers. This is our standard “White Marlin / Sailfish “ setup.

There were probably 25-40 boats in and around the nipple that day. When we first started trolling there was just enough scattered grass to drive you nuts! Gunking up everything, dredges, chains and our ballyhoo. We ran a mile or two away along the 100 fathom curve till the grass dissipated. We then redeployed our baits. We caught a nice little Mahi and had numerous whites come into our spread but we could not get them to bite. A typical example would be, we would look up an see a the dorsal fin of a white following one of the squid chains, I would start retrieving the chain as one of the anglers would start positioning the hooked ballyhoo for the bite. The marlin would look but not bite and then just fade away. It was very frustrating to have so many lookers, but no takers!

I knew other boats were getting bit but could not figure out why we weren’t?! I did notice that the other boats were trolling faster than our 4.5-5.5 knt dead bait/dredge speed, leading me to wonder if they were pulling lures?

We deployed the sea anchor Saturday evening and got a good nights sleep barely drifting from the spot we deployed the anchor in. At sunup a small squall was moving through. This combined with my knowledge the boats trolling faster the day before had me putting out lures instead of my ballyhoo / dredge setup. At lure speeds 7-8.5 knts I can’t pull a dredge or rather don’t pull a dredge, but I do leave the squid chains out.

Well, it was not 10 minutes before we had our first drag screamer. Over the next 8 hours or so we went 3 for 12-15 on Whites! It was wild! No doubt the hottest white marlin bite I have ever experienced. We hooked them on flat lines, short riggers, long riggers, bird on the shotgun. There was no rhyme or reason or pattern other than they were liking it fast. Of the 8-12 we lost most were jump offs, i.e. rigger pops, fish jumping, drag screaming, fish jumps and throws lure.

What was strange on Sunday was that I had a few friends trolling right next to me that were trolling the more traditional while marlin spread of dredges and ballyhoo and they did not even raise a single fish! It was completely opposite of what one would expect. There is a lesson there, don’t be so set in your ways if you know others are hooking up.

Two of our white marlin were caught by first time billfish anglers, which was awesome! We did not place as winning boat had 8 releases, but we had a blast!

Can’t wait till the next event!!

Sister with her Mahi from Saturday









team rigging circle hook ballyhoos









My daughter Jamie with her White









Jamie with her White









Allison fighting her white









Allison's white boat side note Black Bart Hot Breakfast









Sister fighting her white (squid chain in background with mackerel chase bait)









Sister's white on Joe Yee Medium plunger









Heading in









My anglers after getting thrown in at weigh in









Jacquelyn at weigh dock with flags flying


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Awesome report


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

very nice, detailed report...we were slow boatin it that day with dredges and naked ballyhoo, and raised only two...food for thought - mix up those speeds. We also got a wahoo and a dolphin before heading to the house. Congrats guys!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow that's the kind of fishing report I like to read. Your pic spread is fabulous and the one with everyone sitting on deck rigging baits is priceless. On top of that you point out to us to pay attention to what the boats around us are doing and if something isn't working to try a different tactic. Great post.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Probably, no not probably, IS up there with the best Blue Water reports that I have ever read on this forum. 

The 'what we did wrong' and 'how we corrected', the specifics of baits, the changes in troll speeds......all good information...specifics that anglers can use to succeed. 

A classic case of 'paying attention' and adapting your methods. 

Naturally, we would like to hear the same types of reports from others who were successful. Excellent job fishing and an even better job reporting. Congratulations to all the first time successful anglers. Another great group effort. 

Proof that we have as good a fishery here as almost anywhere else. If we weren't dealing with such extreme distances we would have equal results but this report proves that you don't have to go so far, you just have to keep your eyes open and be willing to change methods on short notice.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Great informative post as usual Robert. Thanks for taking the time to post.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Always love reading your reports!


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for a great report. What an example!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Great report! Glad you figured out what it took. We tried all that day but did't have a good bite, just a couple of hits on plugs with ballyhooo. Dredge at home.
We got out there about daylight and there wee about 5 boats, then 12, then 17 then 21. See ya out there next time.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! Great report, thanks for sharing. Congrats to the anglers on their releases and good job on getting the whole family out there! Sounds like an epic trip.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice job Capt Im always happy to see you getting the younger crowd on these fish. 
Thanks for the report!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

love the report and the pics thanks.beatuiful fish...and anglers too.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice job Robert and congrats to the anglers ! Sometimes swapping things up pay off big.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report, love how you got the whole crew "fam" involved. Congrats to the new members of the billfish club.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Great pics & report!


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome...but I am somewhat jealous because I can't get my teenage daughter to leave the pass with me. It is great to have a passionate hobby that you share with your family.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice report!


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool deal. Congrats.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Always a great report. Any footage from the drone?


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great report and as usual, you guys look like you had a blast over the tournament. Thanks for all the pics. It would be cool to see you fly the drone over a jumping white or blue, but I am sure it is busy in the cockpit. Thanks again for the great detail and report! Bruce


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Funny story on the drone. While we always have it with us we are generally to busy fighting the fish to launch the drone, but I did notice another boat doing just that while we were out. The next day I overheard someone asking them about their drone and they said it had gone on to Davy Jones locker. Apparently it did a Crazy Ivan and dove into the sea mid flight and was not recovered, ouch!

Thanks to everyone for all the kind comments.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

That would not be fun to have the drone wind up in DJL! Anyway, great post and pics and I was rooting for you to be on the leader board at the Blue Marlin Grand Championship at the Wharf this year.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Way to go Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Barrett's face. Great report as always Robert.


----------



## KBGAub (Aug 19, 2012)

Great report Robert, as usual. We tried same yesterday. Heard the bite has moved south to double nipple and dumping grounds. Tried nipple/131 and steps. hot weather/no fish


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

I always enjoy your family fishing reports. Looks like y'all had a great tournament. Kids grow up so fast, glad you get to spend such quality time with yours and some of their friends.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Great report! Glad y'all had fun. It was nice meeting you at the weigh-in.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

WTG. The colors on the fish are just WOW.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

